# What are you going to make for Christmas Gifts?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

What are you going to make for Christmas Gifts this year? I'm presently drawing a blank. 
Also, I have a couple of huge slabs of paraffin, any suggestions as to what to do with it? I understand candles made from it aren't considered safe anymore.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I make Gemstone, Cabochon Jewelry and & hunting knife


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

I am going to try to crochet some of those frilly scarves with that new Sashay yarn. I watched the video, yesterday, will watch it again tonight and start. Would like to make a few of them for gifts.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm making pie carriers. Very easy but elegant looking. Northern Girl Sewing Boutique: RECIPE GIFT GIVING
I using batting to insulate mine and making them 25" square. Very easy to make but different than anything I've ever seen.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I still love that old wax-pour over cracked ice - you can put a taper in the center of your mold (my auntie used milk cartons), pack in the ice, pour in your p.wax, ice melts away leaving a lacy sleeve around the candle. The p.wax will melt a bit, but won't burn off. I collected up my empty tomato paste cans one year & used crushed ice, they were just magical lined down the Christmas Eve dinner table.


----------



## marsharini (Dec 31, 2011)

As it gets more and more difficult to give something of meaning to my adult siblings, this year I've decided to make up gift baskets with home made jams, jellies and I'm crocheting a set of snowflakes for their Christmas trees. I may also include a wedge of the cheese I make.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a cute idea for firestarters...
JERMM'S outside: DIY Fire Starter Wafers


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

Christinespoons - Lincoln, ME - Local Business | Facebook Dont know if this will work but you can copy and paste also!!! check it out ..just 3.00 ea and 5.95 shipping and I can fit 10-15 in a box (5.95) Thanks


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I clicked on the above link but a screen popped up to join Facebook so I couldn't see what you were trying to show us. Can you post a pic here or a different link?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

marsharini said:


> As it gets more and more difficult to give something of meaning to my adult siblings, this year I've decided to make up gift baskets with home made jams, jellies and I'm crocheting a set of snowflakes for their Christmas trees. I may also include a wedge of the cheese I make.


Can I be a sibling?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

We don't exchange gifts with any family members any more. <sniff>

But for a few friends for a get together I am doing a couple of things. Steampunk Jewelry, handmade card sets with matching boxes, things like that - individualized to the person.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I did a separate post just now on the Stacked Fragrance Gel units I make - go see!

I also sometimes put together "kits". So cute gifted in a little stocking. I remember the best ones were:

Eyeglass repair/cleaning: eyeglass cleaning wipes and or spritz and little cloth, repair kit and if appropriate, one of those chains that people hang their "close-up" reading glasses on, it's like a necklace.

Cold/Flu: Vicks nasal inhaler (harder to find nowadays), small tissues, throat lozenges and chicken bouillon cubes

Foot care: Foot "emery" board, peppermint foot lotion, foot soak

Nail care: Small nail polish, small nail polish remover, emery board, etc.

For an Office Worker: Clear nail polish (for a pantyhose run), small anti-static spray, small tiny stapler (the really teeny one) for if a hem comes loose, those stain wipes

Oh, and of course the ever-loved "Coffee Cup Cakes". People love those, so easy for them to make one little cake in a cup!

CREPE PAPER SURPRISE BALLS

Another one for kids. Take a couple packages of crepe paper. Start rolling up little trinkets, really go small for each little thing, like one sticker, wrap it into the paper, then just wrap more paper around it, then add another trinket (a single plastic army guy for example), then wrap a bit more paper, then another goodie, candies, stickers, tiny toys, etc. Keep doing this until you are out of goodies or paper, it becomes a ball, aim for a ball shape.

Kids go nuts over this, because it takes them a while to unwrap this ball, they get SO excited with anticipation as to what the next little goody will be. Leave a good amount of "unrolling" space between goodies!

Ideas for filling the ball. Candies, stickers of course. Go peruse, if you have one, the department at walmart, dollar stores, or any other store that has the kids' party favors, they often come 12 to package, or six, very inexpensive. You can gear it towards a boy or a girl! Rings, little war figures, little trucks, marbles, jacks, man the ideas are almost endless. 

This is mad fun to make, and kids LOVE this.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

Belfrybat
when the facebook page "come join" comes, you can click the CLOSE in the bottom right.

I also clicked on another image and the other stuff dissappeared. 

I was surprised to see that the spoons were metal and painted.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I mailed one out the other day...and said happy retirement...she retired this yr f/teaching. There are 8 finished and waiting in my closet...I worked on them all year. Next yr will be much smaller. I'm thinking muslin tea towels w/a strip of xmas fabric for decoration.


----------



## scwit (Mar 2, 2011)

Belfrybat said:


> I'm making pie carriers. Very easy but elegant looking. Northern Girl Sewing Boutique: RECIPE GIFT GIVING
> I using batting to insulate mine and making them 25" square. Very easy to make but different than anything I've ever seen.


I just love these-what a great idea and it wouldn't take long.

I have also done the painted spoons before-they came out really cute but take some patience. 

I'm going to dive into some polyclay jewelry-pehaps with a mix of shrinky ----s. I always make something for the teachers but this year I think I'll stick with all the goodies I bought at Dollar General for a dime each. Table runners, coffee mugs, and other great holiday decor.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

My sewing machine had to be repaired, is still in the shop, so I just borrowed my mother-n-laws. The only things I've done are 2 Cloth Christmas books for Lainey & a wallhanging for Oliver.


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

It is a little bit early but I will probably make some knitted gifts, jam, and give some plants for Christmas. Rob makes mincemeat and brandy butter to give as gifts. Sometimes I make Christmas cakes and puddings to give as gifts .


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

There is a Christmas thread in Countryside if you want to check it out, if you haven't already. Lol. One of them posted a link to her pinterest board and she has a lot of great ideas on it. One of them is for homemade gumdrops. We are going to make them for everyone this year. The recipe looks easy and fairly cheap.
I am working on finishing my daughter's quilt and hope to have it done by Christmas. I am also cutting out more blocks for the quilt I'm making my sister. I'm doing it different though. I'm going to do the yarn through and tying it. I'm not sure how you do the binding on one like that though.
I will probably do the baked goods for the kids as they seem to love that. Candy also. 
I haven't decided what to make our parents yet. It's my dad and in-laws. My in-laws will appreciate anything but unfortunately you never know if my dad likes anything you give him.


----------

